# LOL - 8 Star Guitars



## terminus (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been GASing pretty hard for an 8 string recently and as I was tooling around on youtube just now, I stumbled upon this gem. This guy is about as cool as the cast of Jersey Shore. At 4:00 he stops playing and unveils a sneak peak at his new line of guitars. They look... umm... good is probably not the right word. I'm pretty sure he's serious.


----------



## 777 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thought the LTD sounded best to be honest, guy is a douchetard tho, did he just send 2 agiles to a mod shop and call them his own!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## whisper (Aug 22, 2010)

Intrepid body, Interceptor/schecter headstock? Hm


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 22, 2010)

The dude looks like a tool but i really like his tone.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 22, 2010)

Holy shit a 7 string intrepid.


----------



## Kavnar (Aug 22, 2010)

No way is he serious about 8 star guitars. I call bullshit.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 22, 2010)

i suggest different inlays and a better name. oh, and maybe an original body shape.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 22, 2010)

Those looked pretty real to me. He is probably sharing the factory with Kurt to produce these. I can't say im a fan of the 8 string headstock but i guess he can't copy that as Darren owns the rights to the intrepid stock.


----------



## terminus (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah I'm certain those are made by the factory that makes Agile. They just don't look to be made to the same quality standards though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2010)

Spent more time looking at the models tits than the guitars I'll be honest. But yeah, original body shape would be better.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 22, 2010)

His dress and mannerisms suggest he's forgotten he plays ERG's and thinks he's a white boy rap-superstar from Detroit.


----------



## Kavnar (Aug 22, 2010)

No way, that neck joint is monstrous. I'd choose an Intrepid over a 'Night rider'  anyday.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like this guy spends all day worshiping every bad nu metal band.


----------



## Philligan (Aug 22, 2010)

Not crazy about those guitars haha, but it was pretty sweet seeing how much of a difference the Intrepid's 28.6" scale made for the low F#. I want one even more now


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 22, 2010)

I love how she's a "guitar tech employee"  Although, judging from what we've seen of that guy, I wouldn't be surprised if she's more handy than him.


----------



## Shashing (Aug 22, 2010)

I love the obvious prostitute he hired to come in at the end, too damn funny.


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THcNtIG3nng

the running scene in the chorus is the best thing ever times a hundred.


----------



## terminus (Aug 22, 2010)

metallisuk said:


> the running scene in the chorus is the best thing ever times a hundred.




This is terrible. Absolutely hilarious though.


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 22, 2010)

hes like a whiter kid rock.


----------



## terminus (Aug 22, 2010)

Well he I'm pretty sure he thinks he's the dude from Korn considering the way he's singing there. This is one of those absolutely terrible bands that's never going to get a record deal but for some reason they never break up. They play in the local scene long enough and amass enough contacts that they eventually get sponsored by Jagermeister and go on a national tour as support for Sevendust. Because of this they think they are hot shit and make up a name for their fans. Unfortunately for the band and their dreams of success, those fans only consist of 9th graders and the band members' girlfriends.


----------



## Skyblue (Aug 22, 2010)

oh god the vocals on that song are horrid


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 22, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> His dress and mannerisms suggest he's forgotten he plays ERG's and thinks he's a white boy rap-superstar from Detroit.



haha. agreed. I hate it when people act like that. Its that fucking MTV. %¤#"%&¤" !!!

He did have some nice riffs there though, and dressing up his GF in a bikini online... why not. Anyway, that did look a lot like an Agile.

Kurt, are you seeing this?


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 22, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## Jarabowa (Aug 22, 2010)

Is this guy fucking serious?!


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 22, 2010)

The only thing cool is the Mad Max references...


----------



## Kavnar (Aug 22, 2010)

This guy get more lame with every post.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2010)

metallisuk said:


> the running scene in the chorus is the best thing ever times a hundred.




Thing is that could be a fairly good song if A. It was produced better B. He toned down the Jonathan Davis tribute act a bit, C. The video was done more professionally and D. Get rid of that random keyboard player who looks like someone who wandered on set.


----------



## gangaman (Aug 22, 2010)

he failed


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 22, 2010)

I lol'd when I saw the electric drum set.


----------



## Randy (Aug 22, 2010)

He's got seriously awesome tone in that first clip.


----------



## hypermagic (Aug 22, 2010)

Dude's stuck in 2001, man. And those Guitars look like they are saying "Please kill me..."


----------



## Philligan (Aug 22, 2010)

metallisuk said:


> the running scene in the chorus is the best thing ever times a hundred.


----------



## misingonestring (Aug 22, 2010)

That dude sounds like he's stuck in the closet. (He mentioned "coming out" in the video)

No I'm not a homophobe.


----------



## srrdude (Aug 22, 2010)

misingonestring said:


> That dude sounds like he's stuck in the closet. (He mentioned "coming out" in the video)
> 
> No I'm not a homophobe.



He lisps super duper hard. 

I saw one of his videos before and as soon as he came on camera I just lost it.


----------



## ROAR (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice job on stealing the Schecter headstock...

And that song at the end his "prototype guitars" video is pretty
fucking sweet. Am I right?


----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 22, 2010)

i heard some stuff i kinda like or could like with a little work in the 3 comparison clips. tone wasnt bad.

but for fucks sake, couldnt he have hired a better looking ho??! the body wasnt bad but the face just ruined everything.


----------



## windu (Aug 22, 2010)

forreal she was pretty bunk


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 22, 2010)

Rashputin said:


> haha. agreed. I hate it when people act like that. Its that fucking MTV. %¤#"%&¤" !!!
> 
> He did have some nice riffs there though, and dressing up his GF in a bikini online... why not. Anyway, that did look a lot like an Agile.
> 
> Kurt, are you seeing this?



He was ok in the demo-vid, nothing groundbreaking haha, but not terrible. What I can't stand are his Axl-Rose-cornrows-on-steroids which have become massive rattails hanging down the front of his face, as well as his completely ridiculous bandana and sideways tragically-hip cap. Plus the keyboardist in that video is entirely unnecessary haha and even though the drumming isn't bad, I can't see how anyone thought that a guy playing an electronic kit outdoors (i.e. not plugged in and therefore not making sound) could be 'badass' haha. 

The Jonathan Davis tribute vocals didn't have me won over either, I hate to say...


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 22, 2010)

HAHAHA did noone else notice the "bloodied knife" scene that flashes up 2:33? A bunch of scribbled out girls names on a piece of lined paper next to a knife that blatantly has ketchup or barbecue sauce smeared on it... that is just the absolute worst attempt at shock ever.


----------



## Sponge (Aug 22, 2010)

Please tell me if this is just me, but does anyone find it lazy that he ripped off Schecter and Rondo? I get the feeling that this guy is going to try and make a quick buck on B option guitars and just taking the easy way for designs. Next Halo?

A business owner who doesn't put the time or effort to come up with something original doesn't really strike as a person who wants to put hard work or passion into what they do. Wouldn't be surprised if the guitars reflected that either.


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 22, 2010)

haha this thread made my day


----------



## oniduder (Aug 22, 2010)

noob_pwn said:


> haha this thread made my day



yes it did that to me as well!

i think almost everything i thought has been said, so i won't reiterate

but my retarded roommates probably think i'm crazy i was laughing so hard at that shit pish video

my god the vocals were painful

neway, i posted shit on his youtube because honestly whether that douche is kidding or not, i don't find the ripping off of rondo to be a classy move

peace


----------



## Sponge (Aug 22, 2010)

oniduder said:


> yes it did that to me as well!
> 
> i think almost everything i thought has been said, so i won't reiterate
> 
> ...


 

I posted on his youtube as well. I just can't understand why he's ripping off Rondo.


----------



## Ironberry (Aug 22, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> His dress and mannerisms suggest he's forgotten he plays ERG's and thinks he's a white boy rap-superstar from Detroit.



Nah man, If you where Affliction clothes, you are teh metulz.


----------



## Moro (Aug 22, 2010)

What a clown. How is it that some people get that far into douche-land and NOBODY tells them just how ridiculous they look? Is it because of the 2nd amendment? Are people of integrity afraid of getting shot by a hipster?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 23, 2010)

I know that dude posts or at least lurks here, I'm curious if hes read this.

Kinda harsh but I get it. I'm most curious about the whole rondo bodyshapes thing, like everyone else I guess hes ordering out the same factory but still.


----------



## Randy (Aug 23, 2010)

Mail order bride?


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Aug 23, 2010)

hate to say i enjoyed the playing in the first video. and is it just me or for as bad as "his" guitars they still looked better then the crack w**** who was "modeling" them?


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 23, 2010)

ibbyfreak13 said:


> hate to say i enjoyed the playing in the first video. and is it just me or for as bad as "his" guitars they still looked better then the crack w**** who was "modeling" them?


 shes tryin to support her family....asshole...


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 23, 2010)

Ironberry said:


> Nah man, If you where Affliction clothes, you are teh metulz.



Haha, obviously. Although I applaud him for trying to offer ERG's at a low price, 1.Rondo already manage that on what I imagine is as low a price as you can ask for without seriously cutting back the quality and making the profit margin so thin there is almost no purpose in running the business, 2. the only company with any less creative design would appear to be Affliction...seriously, what the hell is running through people's heads that buy more than 1 of their shirts? They are essentially producers of a shirt that either features a fleur-de-lis or a lame skeletal design of some sort...

Very un-manly, despite the pretensions of both the company and many of it's wearers.

Again though, hats off to the guy for trying to make affordable ERGs, but I'm pretty sure Rondo basically had the market cornered in that area.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 23, 2010)

The only comment I can make about this is:

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA

VDRUMS OUTDOORS!


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 23, 2010)

leandroab said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> VDRUMS OUTDOORS!


you wouldn't want the neighbours to call the police because you're breaching the peace and quiet. so...that's been a real smart move. smarter than agile rip-offs with shecter headstocks and ubersized neck joints, at least.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 23, 2010)

His brainz are fucked up..He's excited for the wrong reasons,the wrong way..He just doesn't get it..Goddamnit those ripoffs...If I was Kurt i would fucking impale him with an original Intrepid.




ibbyfreak13 said:


> hate to say i enjoyed the playing in the first video. and is it just me or for as bad as "his" guitars they still looked better then the crack w**** who was "modeling" them?



Her baby is in a band too..



Of course no-one knows the identity of the father


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 23, 2010)

pretty sure this guys is the worlds biggest fan of Crazy Town AND Papa Roach.

congrats!!


----------



## McKay (Aug 23, 2010)

I hate that apart from the star inlays I thought the 7 string looked really good. Better than any Agile.

What a fucking tool. Ugh.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 23, 2010)

This is fucking hilarious.

Those loose strands of hair were annoying as hell, and that bitch was naaaaasty.


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Aug 23, 2010)

OMFG... I was like "wut? K-8 wut?" and then I hear him try to sing like Jonathan Davis. Someone is a Korn fan but doesn't get it. Jesus, the keyboard guy, the fail look... the girl, what a pimpz0r get a clue...

Like the tone though and there's some cool riffs in there. And it's actualy alright to sell whatever he wants as long as it's quality material, he will need the business.


----------



## xJeremiahx (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks like junk to me.


----------



## djhollowman (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, I've never seen anyone doing hybrid picking like that before......y'know, using the pick and hair combo...??


----------



## Peteus (Aug 23, 2010)

This is fucking harsh you might not like his style or his band, however everybody is entitled to look how they want to look. I agree I don't dig it however, why slag off the guy who is further extending the range of extended range guitars for cheap for are benefit.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 23, 2010)

Peteus said:


> why slag off the guy who is further extending the range of extended range guitars for cheap for are benefit.



Because there's nothing original about it...The guy got excited with the 8 strings,and thought he could make a difference by copying intrepid shapes and BC rich headstocks.That's fucking weak man..I'd rather get the real thing,and not just a lame copy,through which that guy intends to have some minor profit to get it going,let's not forget about that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2010)

Sponge said:


> Please tell me if this is just me, but does anyone find it lazy that he ripped off Schecter and Rondo? I get the feeling that this guy is going to try and make a quick buck on B option guitars and just taking the easy way for designs. Next Halo?
> 
> A business owner who doesn't put the time or effort to come up with something original doesn't really strike as a person who wants to put hard work or passion into what they do. Wouldn't be surprised if the guitars reflected that either.



What has Schecter or Rondo done other than using others' designs as their primary instruments? 

Schecter made their mark by making Strat and Tele parts, and later copied the arched top, super strats that ESP had been making for decades. As for Rondo their bread and butter is the LP, Strat, and Tele copies they make. The Interceptors/Septors are just reboots of the guitars Schecter and ESP have been making, and the one "original" design they have, the Intrepid, was pretty much the work of Darren. Neither company has really "designed" something, just take an existing guitar in the market and changed it a little (and I do mean little) bit. 

Not a knock on them, or the practice of re-imagining past designs, I mean, what modern production guitar company doesn't these days? I'm just saying that "original designs" doesn't necessarily make a or break a given maker.


----------



## Peteus (Aug 23, 2010)

However it is a start he might have more stuff coming and most people start out by copying other peoples designs then elaborating further until they have something unique. If he goes down the line of fairly mad shaped (BC rich) 8 string guitars he could do pretty well.

On another note that scheter sounded amazing more tight guitar tone than the slightly over powering agile tone however I do like my agile and wouldn't change it for anything.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 23, 2010)

i think the agile sounded best, and i didnt see an ESP guitar in the whole video?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i think the agile sounded best, and i didnt see an ESP guitar in the whole video?



Yeah, that's one of my pet peeves, when folks call LTDs; ESPs, or Squiers; Fenders, Epiphones; Gibsons, etc.

Call it what it is.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, that's one of my pet peeves, when folks call LTDs; ESPs, or Squiers; Fenders, Epiphones; Gibsons, etc.
> 
> Call it what it is.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, that's one of my pet peeves, when folks call LTDs; ESPs, or Squiers; Fenders, Epiphones; Gibsons, etc.
> 
> Call it what it is.


 
That shit doesn't bother me.  I try to make a point to call it an ESP LTD, or PRS SE etc, but it's all the same shit, just different factories and quality.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 23, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> That shit doesn't bother me.  I try to make a point to call it an ESP LTD, or PRS SE etc, but it's all the same shit, just different factories and quality.


 
to me it is NOT the same shit. if someone was to tell you "come look at my gibson les paul custom" and you go over to find a epiphone instead of a true gibson you will be let down. if someone tells you "come check out my new esp" and you go over to find a ltd m-50" your gonna think WTF? if someone tells you come check out my new fender stratocaster" and you show up greeted with a 100 dollar squire : your gonna again think "wtf" i dont call my toyota a lexus or my honda an acura because that IS NOT what they are, even though they are "under the same company"


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> That shit doesn't bother me.  I try to make a point to call it an ESP LTD, or PRS SE etc, but it's all the same shit, just different factories and quality.



All the same except different factories, hardware, wood quality, fretwork quality, QC, attention to detail, accessories......

At best they can be _similar_, but not the same. 

To be honest, it wouldn't bother me if it wasn't for the fact people typically say something is an "ESP" or a "Gibson" to try and make the guitar seem "better" than it really is, like when trying to sell something.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> All the same except different factories, hardware, wood quality, fretwork quality, QC, attention to detail, accessories......
> 
> At best they can be _similar_, but not the same.
> 
> To be honest, it wouldn't bother me if it wasn't for the fact people typically say something is an "ESP" or a "Gibson" to try and make the guitar seem "better" than it really is, like when trying to sell something.


 
like saying check out my lexus camry, or my acura civic, or maybe my infinity pulsar


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 23, 2010)

Damn. Wouldn't surprise me if it was a girl


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 23, 2010)

jymellis said:


> to me it is NOT the same shit. if someone was to tell you "come look at my gibson les paul custom" and you go over to find a epiphone instead of a true gibson you will be let down. if someone tells you "come check out my new esp" and you go over to find a ltd m-50" your gonna think WTF? if someone tells you come check out my new fender stratocaster" and you show up greeted with a 100 dollar squire : your gonna again think "wtf" i dont call my toyota a lexus or my honda an acura because that IS NOT what they are, even though they are "under the same company"



I hate it when I'm searching through sites like e-bay, craigs list (or the Norwegian equivalent which is finn.no) and I search for "Gibson", "ESP", "Fender" etc. and I have to scroll through a shitload of LTD, Epiphone and Squire before I get to the good stuff. And yes, I know I can sort the results by price high -> low, but then I would miss if there was a bargain REAL Fender Strat or a sweet ESP amongst all the "#¤"#¤. So my advice is this; if you're selling an LTD M50 or something, call it what it is, don't try to make it an ESP by choosing to leave out words in the heading or search tags. If someone is looking for an ESP, they are looking for an ESP, not an LTD.

There... Thats my rant for today. Now on with the bashing.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 23, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Those loose strands of hair were annoying as hell.


 
those are blowjob handles not hair


----------



## whisper (Aug 23, 2010)

Moro said:


> What a clown. How is it that some people get that far into douche-land and NOBODY tells them just how ridiculous they look? Is it because of the 2nd amendment? Are people of integrity afraid of getting shot by a hipster?



 well said.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> All the same except different factories, hardware, wood quality, fretwork quality, QC, attention to detail, accessories......
> 
> At best they can be _similar_, but not the same.
> 
> To be honest, it wouldn't bother me if it wasn't for the fact people typically say something is an "ESP" or a "Gibson" to try and make the guitar seem "better" than it really is, like when trying to sell something.


 
Okay I was over exaggerating when I said the same.  But the companies that build the higher quality guitars are the guys that give the specs and whatnot to the factories that build cheaper models. PRS decide what they want in their SE series, ESP decide what makes up their LTD series. They are still designed by the same company, they are just more affordable. Yeah they are never going to be as good as the real deal, but they are made with the same ideas in mind, just to a lower end market.


----------



## Gameboypdc (Aug 23, 2010)

After watching the video which advertised his line of guitars and the complete hijack of a Agile body design, only one thing came to mind... He should hook up with Ed Roman!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 23, 2010)

Gameboypdc said:


> After watching the video which advertised his line of guitars and the complete hijack of a Agile body design, only one thing came to mind... He should hook up with Ed Roman!



It seems that the sloganizer goes well both with Ed Roman and 8 Star Guitars

8 Star Guitars Slogans from The Advertising Slogan Generator




Anyway i wonder if he has any orders yet..


----------



## Randy (Aug 23, 2010)

The chorus is actually kinda catchy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2010)

So when a company we like copies a company we don't like, it's completely fine. If anything we wait in line to buy the copies. 

Though, when a company we haven't heard much from, and think is lame copies a company we like, it's all out war fulled of assumptions and name calling.




I  you guys.


----------



## Randy (Aug 23, 2010)

There's a difference between "ripping off" generic things like a quilted top, active pickups and a super strat. body vs. ripping off a pretty unique design from a reasonably small company, especially when the specific design was created by one of us on here.

Plus, nobody likes guitars built by a douchebag. I could give examples of this but I'll abstain.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So when a company we like copies a company we don't like, it's completely fine. If anything we wait in line to buy the copies.
> 
> Though, when a company we haven't heard much from, and think is lame copies a company we like, it's all out war fulled of assumptions and name calling.




A company we like can make quality copies..A Lame company can't make quality copies of the company we like.Especially if the good company copied someone else.That leads us to second degree copy,which makes it even harder to achieve the original result,cause there is a systematic error during each copying procedure..



......or something...



Randy said:


> Plus, nobody likes guitars built by a douchebag. I could give examples of this but I'll abstain.



Is it the "D" word...???


----------



## BenInKY (Aug 23, 2010)

<sarcasm>
He needs to be skinnier and have more cliche tattoos. Also, the girl could stand to be a little skankier.
</sarcasm>


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2010)

I just don't see where all the hate is coming from. 

He's not shitting on other brands or makes. In fact those could be some decent demos for those 8s. 
He's not claiming to make the best guitars.
He's not pricing them ridiculously. 
He doesn't seem to be a bad guy.
He's not an awful player.
He doesn't have garbage tone. 
He's not saying the guitars are his original design. 
He's not even hiding the fact that he has an Agile Intrepid. 

As for the whole stealing the Intrepid body thing, Kurt has had every opportunity to make a 7-string Intrepid. There have been a few threads on here about that. In fact I know there have been at least two custom Agile Intrepid 7-strings. As far as I know, Darren never copyrighted the Intrepid design, please correct me if I'm wrong, I just remember Darren mentioning something to that effect after seeing Kurt's liberal use of the Intrepid headstock. If you see a need, fill it. He say there were no 7-string Intrepids, so made something [very] similar. 

Did he rip off the Schecter headstock? Yep, that's something he should worry about. 
Is he dressed straight out of the 90's? No doubt. 
Is he kinda lame? Yeah, he is.

Listen, I'm all for having apprehensions about a new brand. I just don't see why so much hate has to be flung this guys way.


----------



## MacTown09 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeahh i love the way the agile sounds on the low end the best. It really growlsss


----------



## metallevi (Aug 23, 2010)

dem be some bitchin inlays


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm with Max. The guy is a major douche but there's waaaaay douchier individuals out there. As for the guitar design, it is pretty damned close to the Intrepid but the Intrepid body was just a repurposed version of one of the Brice bass bodies. Darren only designed the headstock.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 24, 2010)

my students and I just watched his "music video" and are currently laughing their asses off. The random keyboard player looks hilarious.


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 24, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I just don't see where all the hate is coming from.
> 
> He's not shitting on other brands or makes. In fact those could be some decent demos for those 8s.
> He's not claiming to make the best guitars.
> ...



I agree with everything above.
That being said, I think it's ok to joke around about that Fred Durst MTV look and those mannerisms, the fact that he dressed up his GF in a bikini on youtube to sell his equally Fred Durst looking guitars. I'm just saying....

I thought he had a nice tone and some decent riffs there as well. He shouldn't sing though.


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Aug 24, 2010)

Rashputin said:


> hahaha




LOL at the Jonathan Davis vocals in the verse


----------



## Razzy (Aug 24, 2010)

That song has some of the worst lyrics I've ever heard. As for the guitars, they don't look bad to me, and for $400-$500 with HSC, they might be a pretty good deal.


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 24, 2010)

Too much blatant ripping off. I can't handle it.

HOW HAS NO ONE MENTIONED ADEMA YET? That song, he is stuck in 2001, when Adema came out with their first cd too. I think his vocals are more of a rip off that (minus the jon praising in the verses) 

If I make my own guitars, don't steal designs man, that's just lame, or at least get the right to "borrow" an idea instead, just mod guitars you got and get a girl in a bikini to sell them. Selling ERG's for that cheap should sell themselves..

Edit: I've also seen unsigned bands on this forum as well, make 1000x better music videos. Put some effort into it. This looks like something out of my Grade 11 media class and it would've gotten 75% at best... ugh


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 24, 2010)

Nobody should ever try to imitate JD cause only JD can pull off his vocal-style 
^The original Adema singer was Jonathan's brother who sounds almost like his older brother sometimes


----------



## Randy (Aug 24, 2010)

I was going to say, his vocals sound more like the dude from Adema than Johnathan.

EDIT: Also, if it weren't for the terrible production of the part of the vocals, I'd probably like this song.


----------



## JonnHatch (Aug 24, 2010)

Not a bad video haha. I didnt know the singer from Dope was that good at guitar lololol


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 24, 2010)

eventhetrees said:


> Too much blatant ripping off. I can't handle it.
> 
> HOW HAS NO ONE MENTIONED ADEMA YET? That song, he is stuck in 2001, when Adema came out with their first cd too. I think his vocals are more of a rip off that (minus the jon praising in the verses)
> 
> ...



I think its because most of us left Adema in 2001 where they belong.


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 24, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> I think its because most of us left Adema in 2001 where they belong.



QFT hahahahaah


----------



## Wolfv11 (Aug 24, 2010)

He's got some pretty good sounding riffs with some good tone. The actual music on the other hand is not my cup of tea, but if they're having fun with it thats all that matters.

I am suprised that people are so offended by the intrepid body shape. Yes having the woman model it was a bit.. ..but other than that its not that big a problem.

I take it that everyone here only plays fender strats since they kick started the double cutaway look. Only plays gibson flying v's and won't touch a single cutaway unless its a les paul or tele.

Perhaps it should've been styled a bit differently, but who cares. Maybe he really likes the intrepid shape and wants to have it on his own guitars. Leave him alone. He's not blantatly ripping people off (besides Jonathan Davis) the way someone like Ed Roman would. At least not yet....


----------



## MJS (Aug 24, 2010)

He would be easier to take seriously if he was just in a Korn cover band... instead of trying to play off Jonathan's hair & voice as his own thing. 

I think he should step the douchebaggery up a notch and claim that he never heard of Korn and that any similarities are just a coincidence.


----------



## MurderersMuse (Aug 24, 2010)

What a total lack of originality. Both regarding this dudes music, his guitars, and his tattoos. Also, is that the best concept for a music video that these guys could come up with? Damn thats sad.


----------



## misingonestring (Aug 24, 2010)

Their music might be profitable... if it was 1997.


----------



## terminus (Aug 25, 2010)

This has really gotten out of hand. It's pretty lame that we're all talking so much shit about him. Even I'm guilty of it. I only initially made this thread because those guitars look like Intrepids with HUGE heels. They also have star inlays. But yeah... this is getting pretty fucking mean. Can we get a mod to close this up? I'm sorry for starting it.


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Aug 25, 2010)

all personal stuff with the particular guy aside, the music is marketable,the guitars may or may not go anywhere. it all depends if he can get the right people doing promotions and such, i would say the need to get a real film crew and diretor to help out is beyond needed. although i was watching the video for the song and saw something familiar in the background and upon looking into it found that this guy is from vegas so i gotta say everyone in vegas is not like that lmao. but i cant say im a fan, but hell if hes putting out 8 strings for 3-400 and is local for me i might just have to check it out and see what they are like and if quality is any good.


----------



## whisper (Aug 26, 2010)

i wanna know what Darren thinks about all this.


----------



## Moro (Aug 26, 2010)

Aside from all the bashing, I'd just like to know why is it that he showed some popular 8 string guitars out there and their sound, and did not do the same for HIS guitars. You'd think he wants to sell the guitars he's making...


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 26, 2010)

Moro said:


> Aside from all the bashing, I'd just like to know why is it that he showed some popular 8 string guitars out there and their sound, and did not do the same for HIS guitars. You'd think he wants to sell the guitars he's making...



I was wondering the same thing. There might be a part 3 video coming where he shows that his guitars also sound good (his tone was actually not that bad with those guitars)


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 26, 2010)

whisper said:


> i wanna know what Darren thinks about all this.



Considering the fact that he had nothing to do with designing the body of the Intrepid and the fact that this guy didn't use the headstock design, which IS what Darren designed, I'm sure he wouldn't really have much to say.


----------



## cyril v (Aug 27, 2010)

hello /ss/, i'm 200% certain this guy is a member of this forum and correct me if i'm wrong, but if these guitars are of decent quality, you are the ones that benefit from them, no? Jeez, what a dick, right? 

There is a new bash thread on this forum every week now and honestly it's quite lame IMO.


----------

